# Otto almost 6 months old.



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

This is Otto at 6 months he is ukc registered but he has bully blood so you know how that goes. I'm planning to transfer his registry to abkc I'm just starting to get into showing him. What do you guys think of him?
























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bosscobb (Mar 3, 2013)

I think you have a broad nice looking young guy, he's a winner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2012)

Good looking pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks he's an excellent dog great temperament. What kind of workouts do you guys suggest at his age? I'm not trying to get him crazy buff but nicely defined if that makes sense.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

Bosscobb said:


> I think you have a broad nice looking young guy, he's a winner
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes he's definitely turning out nice and broad he's starting to loose that puppy face though  lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

Nice dog!  I just have a question, do all bullies go through that stage where the rear end is higher than the withers? Cus my puppy is like that right now.


----------



## GottilineOtto (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think they all do I read your post earlier have you had any luck posting pics?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## winwin (Mar 23, 2013)

GottilineOtto said:


> I don't think they all do I read your post earlier have you had any luck posting pics?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You replied on my thread.  I think after you posted this.


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

Please keep in mind this is just my personal opinion, I am not an ABKC judge or representative, but I'd like to think I'm at least decent at checking a dog's structure. =] I plan to show ABKC myself soon, and have a number of close friends that do show ABKC that I am learning from.

If you're showing ABKC you'll probably have the best luck showing him in the Classic Class. Are his eyes blue? It might just be the picture, but they look blue, and that's a fault in the show ring. As far as his rear goes, he may just be going through an uneven growth spurt. It'll also help to teach him how to stack properly, since he's not standing stacked in these pictures plus the angle it's hard to tell how his rear really looks. Back legs are cowhocked, but with proper stacking and training you can sometimes correct that. Pasterns look weak though, at least in these pictures. Tail might also be a bit long - still hard to tell with this angle. He also lacks significant cheek, but again, he might grow into that.

Overall, I think showing ABKC would be fun for the two of you, but I don't think he'd do that well in the ring. I don't think he's quite "Bully" enough for the ABKC and lacks breed type to win, and breed type is a super important thing in the ABKC.

But! I may be wrong, and if so I will happily eat my words! Either way, I wish you and Otto the best of luck. =]


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

All puppies must be shown Standard until 12 months old and then they can be shown in their respective classes. He looks like he will be a Classic. As far as lacking breed type, he is a puppy and bully puppies change drastically. 
This was my Classic CH at 6 months. He looked like a UKC APBT in this picture. 









This is him now at 16 months









That being said I do see some issues with his front and rear assembly (judging by the front shot and looking at the rear as I won't make an assessment going off that that side shot as I don't know what you got going on with that stack over there lol) I've never put my hands on the dog nor seen good pictures of him so all I can say is take him to a show and see what a judge says. Good luck.


----------

